# Need recommendation for trim bits



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I just aquired the PC7310 a week or so ago and it did not come with any bits. 

Which bits would I want to have on hand as a started set?

I want to keep up with Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, As always I highly recommend the 10 piece set from Woodcraft. This is the 10 most popular bits they sell and there is a 1/2" trim bit in this set. These quality bits are run on sale all the time.


----------



## mklusman (May 23, 2005)

I recently bought my first bits from MLCS and I've been pleased with them so far. Can't say how they hold up over time, but they've done a very good job for me so far and the price is reasonable.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/


----------

